# Uber vs Lyft



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

So after 5 years a misunderstanding involving my cdl no passenger restriction has me on a 15 day hold from uber, so i went and got updated on lyft and hit the road. I must say it was a blessing in disguise. I find lyft a more pleasant company to work for and i find it easier to make money with lyft..uber got to the point it seemed they was trying to make me lose money on trips..like if im in the north part of town they would only send me trips on the south side 20 mins away...or if im at the air port they try to send me 15 miles away to downtown....and they would just bombard me with them trips until my app would timeout....none of that non sense with lyft...just back to back trip that make sense


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> So after 5 years a misunderstanding involving my cdl no passenger restriction has me on a 15 day hold from uber, so i went and got updated on lyft and hit the road. I must say it was a blessing in disguise. I find lyft a more pleasant company to work for and i find it easier to make money with lyft..uber got to the point it seemed they was trying to make me lose money on trips..like if im in the north part of town they would only send me trips on the south side 20 mins away...or if im at the air port they try to send me 15 miles away to downtown....and they would just bombard me with them trips until my app would timeout....none of that non sense with lyft...just back to back trip that make sense


It is just the newness. They are just the same just as many screws to put to you but good for you.... for now.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Just give it a few weeks. Both are mean pimps, one drives a caddy, the other a Lincoln, not much difference. Some weeks better with Uber, others better with Lyft, just depends on the promos.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Having done them both for 4 years, I can say that they really are the same. Or at least to me. There are a few slight advantages to each but they more or less balance out.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> So after 5 years a misunderstanding involving my cdl no passenger restriction has me on a 15 day hold from uber, so i went and got updated on lyft and hit the road. I must say it was a blessing in disguise. I find lyft a more pleasant company to work for and i find it easier to make money with lyft..uber got to the point it seemed they was trying to make me lose money on trips..like if im in the north part of town they would only send me trips on the south side 20 mins away...or if im at the air port they try to send me 15 miles away to downtown....and they would just bombard me with them trips until my app would timeout....none of that non sense with lyft...just back to back trip that make sense


Sounds like a nice Honeymoon. In my market Gryft is straight ghetto.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The advantage of Lyft is that it tells you more about the job before you accept it. You get the pick-up point and name before you accept.
Uber shows you only a point on a map. Uber will alter size and orientation of said map to trick you into accepting a job that you normally would not accept.

The one thing frequently lacking on the pick-up point on Lyft is that it will show you things such as "Northern Virginia Rehabilitation Centre" and no street address. I do not live in Virginia, so I do not kn ow where this is. Show me the address and if it is a close in suburb, I do know how to get there.

Similarly, in the District of Columbia, Lyft will show "Kim Van Nails". I do not get my nails done, so I do not know every nail salon. Girlfriend uses the same one every time. Its name is not "Kim Van Nails".

I decline street corner jobs, unless it is Uber Pool during rush hour(which is suspended). I know enough about the business to have a pretty good idea on which corner the user will be. I pull up katty-korner to it to make it as difficult as possible for them to get to me before the two minutes expire so that I can shuffle them. On Pool, cover one (or two); shuffle two makes it pay better than a cab meter, as long as the trip is short or mediocre. Lyft does not pay for no-shows on Shared, so I decline those out of hand.

There are times when Lyft will show something such as "Washington, D.C." or "address unavailable". Those are automatic declines.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Soldiering said:


> Sounds like a nice Honeymoon. In my market Gryft is straight ghetto.


Not if you just stay around the air port


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> Not if you just stay around the air port


That's not the case here in Phoenix. Less desirables typically use Gryft here as they charge less. Airport here is not busy enough too justify me sitting in the lot.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

What are you asking? Who is the tallest midget?


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Seamus said:


> What are you asking? Who is the tallest midget?


Yes


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> Sounds like a nice Honeymoon. In my market Gryft is straight ghetto.


Youll definitely drive straight through and be busy in a ghetto on lyft..


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Youll definitely drive straight through and be busy in a ghetto on lyft..


What do you consider a "ghetto"


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ummm5487 said:


> What do you consider a "ghetto"


You know when you are in a ghetto. There will be trash and empty liquor bottles all over the street, too many people hanging around, houses and businesses boarded up and people walking around in the street. 
Was this supposed to be some kind
of a trick question or something??


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You know when you are in a ghetto. There will be trash and empty liquor bottles all over the street, too many people hanging around, houses and businesses boarded up and people walking around in the street.
> Was this supposed to be some kind
> of a trick question or something??


We dont have that in my area so i was wondering whats considered ghetto....sound like a homeless encampment... So homeless people use lyft?



25rides7daysaweek said:


> You know when you are in a ghetto. There will be trash and empty liquor bottles all over the street, too many people hanging around, houses and businesses boarded up and people walking around in the street.
> Was this supposed to be some kind
> of a trick question or something??


From what i have seen Chicago is clean in even low income areas....i know Chicago have very unsafe areas...but its well kept from the parts i seen


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Chi town is clean but socialist. As far as ghetto is concerned its created by a populaces mindset. Ghetto mindsets come in all races an creeds.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ummm5487 said:


> We dont have that in my area so i was wondering whats considered ghetto....sound like a homeless encampment... So homeless people use lyft?
> 
> 
> From what i have seen Chicago is clean in even low income areas....i know Chicago have very unsafe areas...but its well kept from the parts i seen


Its a very nice clean safe place to live
as long as you are surrounded with white yellow or brown.
Its gets kinda very trashy and dangerously ghetto when it gets darker
The south and west sides arent places youde wanna take of you shirt and go jogging at night..


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

In California Uber is far better than Lyft. Uber at least is trying to appease Sacramento by giving drivers some better tools like 75/25, pax destination and the fare multiplier.

Lyft this year has removed the pax destination and went scorched earth on drivers and there is no way to figure out just how much they are charging the pax vs what they pay the driver. Lyft is truly giving drivers a taste of what it will be like to an employee for them.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> In California Uber is far better than Lyft. Uber at least is trying to appease Sacramento by giving drivers some better tools like 75/25, pax destination and the fare multiplier.
> 
> Lyft this year has removed the pax destination and went scorched earth on drivers and there is no way to figure out just how much they are charging the pax vs what they pay the driver. Lyft is truly giving drivers a taste of what it will be like to an employee for them.





25rides7daysaweek said:


> Its a very nice clean safe place to live
> as long as you are surrounded with white yellow or brown.
> Its gets kinda very trashy and dangerously ghetto when it gets darker
> The south and west sides arent places youde wanna take of you shirt and go jogging at night..


Umm...im black as they come...but i always said i give people a pass for being racist in Chicago..."they" do some hellish things in that city


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

Chicago is not clean and the most rat infested city in United States. It's ranked #4 on the list for dirtiest.
https://abc7chicago.com/rat-get-rid-of-rats-how-to-infested-cities/5640991/https://www.cheatsheet.com/culture/states-cities/the-15-dirtiest-cities-in-america.html/


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

Uber or Lyft:
I was at the ATL airport tonight with no rematch after a drop off on Lyft. Unlike Uber which has a much larger geofence here (you can go to a gas station, McD, other restaurants if you want to wait in the queue), on Lyft you have to go to the waiting lot (the only geofence). While waiting I checked the pax rates to my house on both apps. Lyft had 3 drivers in queue, Uber 22 (this is really not bad for Uber for such a busy airport - 5-10min wait). Uber was at $45.06. Lyft was $106.73!!! No surge on either for drivers. If I'm a pax, I take Uber, of course. Lyft charging more than double with no extra pay to the drivers is shitty - the pax are not gonna tip on top of that charge thinking that the driver did ok!!! Lyft changed a lot since the pandemic started - pay rate drops, cancellation fees drops, etc. They are the bigger devil right now. Like REALLY bad evil. But Uber can turn around any minute and do the same. They follow each other.

And yes - you will get bad requests on both apps. Long pickup trip requests or requests in bad neighborhoods. Much more on Lyft though, in my opinion. Lyft's clientele seems to be more of a blue-collar worker (nothing wrong with that, but no tips) while Uber's clientele is more of a higher earning variety. Uber is also more popular (both riders and drivers) and it will keep you busier. At least in my market.

Funny how most Lyft pax believe that they are the more honest company between the two and treat drivers better. I love it when I burst their bubble.


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

It's been a couple of years since I have used Uber but before I decided not to renew the service but I did an analysis with the rides I had received from both services. The $/hr and $/ml were roughly the same but I did less work with Lyft. I sat around often for 10 minutes to 2hrs with Lyft and you couldn't get tips through uber. The money was the same. At that time you could not use a preloaded credit card like Netspend with Uber. Which is why I believe you still get more blue collar workers with Lyft. There was a guy that said he does R&D for both U/L when I mentioned that Uber doesn't accept prepaid credit cards he said "sure we could go down" but it's not well viewed upon. This was in '16-'17. Tending to the affluent is nothing new to me as I bought my first limousine when I was 22. To me it seemed that Uber's management as well as riders treated the drivers with less respect.

The riders I picked up in Lyft seemed happier somehow and somehow more savvy. Their seemed to be far more appreciation with Lyft's management, riders and almost no people trying to call their emotional support dog a service animal where it was frequent for that and to have riders demand that I have an iPhone charger available in Uber, one said it should be a law. 

My suggestion is to have both, if there's no competition I'm sure either service would further exploit their drivers.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

CheepShot said:


> It's been a couple of years since I have used Uber but before I decided not to renew the service but I did an analysis with the rides I had received from both services. The $/hr and $/ml were roughly the same but I did less work with Lyft. I sat around often for 10 minutes to 2hrs with Lyft and you couldn't get tips through uber. The money was the same. At that time you could not use a preloaded credit card like Netspend with Uber. Which is why I believe you still get more blue collar workers with Lyft. There was a guy that said he does R&D for both U/L when I mentioned that Uber doesn't accept prepaid credit cards he said "sure we could go down" but it's not well viewed upon. This was in '16-'17. Tending to the affluent is nothing new to me as I bought my first limousine when I was 22. To me it seemed that Uber's management as well as riders treated the drivers with less respect.
> 
> The riders I picked up in Lyft seemed happier somehow and somehow more savvy. Their seemed to be far more appreciation with Lyft's management, riders and almost no people trying to call their emotional support dog a service animal where it was frequent for that and to have riders demand that I have an iPhone charger available in Uber, one said it should be a law.
> 
> My suggestion is to have both, if there's no competition I'm sure either service would further exploit their drivers.


I can tell lyft really try to help me make the most profit....uber lie cheat and steal...and try to send drivers on unprofitable trips


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

Ummm5487 said:


> I can tell lyft really try to help me make the most profit....uber lie cheat and steal...and try to send drivers on unprofitable trips


Both have some sort of remedy besides averaging out pay with sweet rides after the bad one. Lyft has the per mile cancellation fee and Uber has a long pickup charge. Lyft's method you are guaranteed for your time.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

crusoeatl said:


> Uber or Lyft:
> I was at the ATL airport tonight with no rematch after a drop off on Lyft. Unlike Uber which has a much larger geofence here (you can go to a gas station, McD, other restaurants if you want to wait in the queue), on Lyft you have to go to the waiting lot (the only geofence). While waiting I checked the pax rates to my house on both apps. Lyft had 3 drivers in queue, Uber 22 (this is really not bad for Uber for such a busy airport - 5-10min wait). Uber was at $45.06. Lyft was $106.73!!! No surge on either for drivers. If I'm a pax, I take Uber, of course. Lyft charging more than double with no extra pay to the drivers is shitty - the pax are not gonna tip on top of that charge thinking that the driver did ok!!! Lyft changed a lot since the pandemic started - pay rate drops, cancellation fees drops, etc. They are the bigger devil right now. Like REALLY bad evil. But Uber can turn around any minute and do the same. They follow each other.
> 
> And yes - you will get bad requests on both apps. Long pickup trip requests or requests in bad neighborhoods. Much more on Lyft though, in my opinion. Lyft's clientele seems to be more of a blue-collar worker (nothing wrong with that, but no tips) while Uber's clientele is more of a higher earning variety. Uber is also more popular (both riders and drivers) and it will keep you busier. At least in my market.
> ...


Things change. I came on this forum "Lyft is a better company" and now I'm going to drive Uber too, and probably make more.
Panta Rei, everything flows.


----------



## kamelsf (Jul 10, 2015)

In the bay area uber is way better than lyft . On Uber, drivers can set there own surge price and they already know where the customer goes with price estimations when you receive a ping. I'm not sure how long it's going to last though.
Lyft are charging 2x to 4x to riders but takes all the profit for themselves and pay the minimum to drivers. Most of the time they scam drivers by not giving them cancellation fees. Even if you get your cancellation fee, it's too cheap. The only good thing with lyft it's kind of busy because I think they not have many drivers anymore. Right now in the bay area lyft is clearly the loser. They're way too much greedy. Not very reliable anymore for riders. Screwing the driver too much, I don't think they going to stay in business for a long time if they don't change their strategy with drivers.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

kamelsf said:


> In the bay area uber is way better than lyft . On Uber, drivers can set there own surge price and they already know where the customer goes with price estimations when you receive a ping. I'm not sure how long it's going to last though.
> Lyft are charging 2x to 4x to riders but takes all the profit for themselves and pay the minimum to drivers. Most of the time they scam drivers by not giving them cancellation fees. Even if you get your cancellation fee, it's too cheap. The only good thing with lyft it's kind of busy because I think they not have many drivers anymore. Right now in the bay area lyft is clearly the loser. They're way too much greedy. Not very reliable anymore for riders. Screwing the driver too much, I don't think they going to stay in business for a long time if they don't change their strategy with drivers.


They cut driver pay 50 percent in my area about a year ago...and most drivers quit....so after a few months they raised driver pay back where it was....with their streak bonuses i find it real easy to make 200 plus everyday with lyft tho....lets see how long it will last


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Ummm5487 said:


> So after 5 years a misunderstanding involving my cdl no passenger restriction has me on a 15 day hold from uber, so i went and got updated on lyft and hit the road. I must say it was a blessing in disguise. I find lyft a more pleasant company to work for and i find it easier to make money with lyft..uber got to the point it seemed they was trying to make me lose money on trips..like if im in the north part of town they would only send me trips on the south side 20 mins away...or if im at the air port they try to send me 15 miles away to downtown....and they would just bombard me with them trips until my app would timeout....none of that non sense with lyft...just back to back trip that make sense


Here is Cali Lyft is a joke. Uber gives destination and how much you will make on the ride upfront before accepting the ride. Lyft doesnt give you shit up front other then the ride being 30mins away. 95% of Lyft rides are those 1/2 mile rides for a whopping $2.56! Lyft also bombards you with those emails saying "its better for the community if you accept every ride, blah blah blah"! Lyft is a fu* ing joke! I dont know how they can compete here in Cali against Uber.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Erik M said:


> Here is Cali Lyft is a joke. Uber gives destination and how much you will make on the ride upfront before accepting the ride. Lyft doesnt give you shit up front other then the ride being 30mins away. 95% of Lyft rides are those 1/2 mile rides for a whopping $2.56! Lyft also bombards you with those emails saying "its better for the community if you accept every ride, blah blah blah"! Lyft is a fu* ing joke! I dont know how they can compete here in Cali against Uber.


Ive learned...they blatantly stole my $15 bonus money and for 2 weeks have basically told me to fk off about it


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

losiglow said:


> Having done them both for 4 years, I can say that they really are the same. Or at least to me. There are a few slight advantages to each but they more or less balance out.


Exactly. U/L, both are wolves disguised as sheep!


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Just give it a few weeks. Both are mean pimps, one drives a caddy, the other a Lincoln, not much difference. Some weeks better with Uber, others better with Lyft, just depends on the promos.


Had to say I burst out laughing when I read this. . . . apt visual however.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Exactly. U/L, both are wolves disguised as sheep!


Yeah the honeymoon is over every other day i delete the lyft app..only to reinstall it the next day...its ok money but alot of f*ckery


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ummm5487 said:


> Yeah the honeymoon is over every other day i delete the lyft app..only to reinstall it the next day...its ok money but alot of f*ckery


Well said!


----------

